# Kohler Generator Air Filter



## scottb80 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm hoping someone has found a resource on the net for cross referencing my Kohler Confidant 5 generator air filter to something a little cheaper and more readily available, like a Fram or Napa. The Kohler number is a 278612, but when I went to a Napa store, they couldn't find a cross for it in their computer, and the guy didn't seem to willing to go back and try to find it by size. Anyone out there that can help me?


----------



## bpe (Jan 7, 2009)

RE: Kohler Generator Air Filter

Kohler air filters are top quality and designed for their engines for top performance and protection. Many cheap imatations are inferior to Kohler. I once was a Kohler dealer and have seen first hand engine failure due to cheap filters. Paying a premium price for a premium engine and putting cheap service parts on them is not wise. But in answer to your question, most any small engine dealer has filters for your Kohler in stock and probably a cheap imatation also if you want it. i stocked both because some customers never learn until it's too late and I didn't need to loose sales.


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 7, 2009)

RE: Kohler Generator Air Filter

Consumer Reports did a test on â€œName Brand â€œoil filters  , a few years ago and found that the generic were as good as the â€œBrand Nameâ€ and a few were better. This may not apply to air filters or
If you put an filer that is too small. 
Is your unit still under warranty? If so better stay with Kohler, other brand my invalidate the warranty.  :angry:   
For what it is worth.


----------



## scottb80 (Jan 8, 2009)

RE: Kohler Generator Air Filter



Warranty? I don't think so, it' got over 1100 hours on the hour meter on the dash and I believe it's the original genset in this '92 motor home. Still seems to run well and starts quickly, so I assume it's got a lot of life in it  :question: How long do generators last???

I changed the oil, oil filter and spark plug today, just for a point of reference and was going to change the air filter but couldn't find one, which prompted this thread. The one that's in it is in pretty good shape, but still would like to change it out. The oil filter that I took out was a NAPA 1348, so obviously, this has been crossed by the previous owner.


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 8, 2009)

RE: Kohler Generator Air Filter

Hi Scott
I donâ€™t think anyone can say with any degree of certainty how long anything will run.  
I will all depend on what kind of maintenance it has received  , and how was it treated :dead: . Was it started, allowed to worm up before loading , was it overloaded?   Was it allowed run without load before shutting down. 
I donâ€™t know much about small gas generators :bleh: . But it is a gas motor, so it should be about the same as a car. 
Is it using oil? :question: 
How hard is it to start? :question: 
Look at the exhaust, if it white you are burning oil, black running too rich ( air/fuel mix is bad)
Can you run a compression test? That will tell you a lot :approve: 

Maybe the second poster can get you information on what the Cylinder pressure  :approve: should be for a compression test. For a car is it around 180 PSI.  :approve: But that depends on make & model 
Hope this helps
    :clown:  :shy:  :approve:  :approve:


----------

